# DVC Aulani for HHV?



## ALF_ENG (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello.

When we got our presentation & purchased at Aulani, they mentioned it was pretty easy to convert & stay at Hilton Hawaiian Village.  It sounded like something other than an RCI exchange, but I can't recall for sure.

Would anyone be able to point me at the conversion rate & procedure for doing this?

We just bought and don't have access to the DVCMEMBER website yet, which I'm presuming would be able to answer this question?

Thanks,
ALF


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge, the only way to trade that would be via RCI.  A 2 bedroom during red season RCI week would require 270 DVC points.  You can also call DVC member services for more info.


----------



## linsj (Jan 9, 2012)

As a Hilton owner, I'm sure this trade can only be done through RCI, one of the smaller exchange companies, or a private party. However, it will be a difficult trade since--as far as I know--HHV rarely gets deposited into RCI.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 9, 2012)

1.  Rent out your DVC and use the money to rent HHV.  IMO, Aulani would bring in enough money to offset any HHV rental.

2.  Look for a private exchange with HGVC members.  I would give my left arm to stay at Aulani, but I am out of HGVC points until 2014.  Not to mention I can only book 9 months out since my deed is in Vegas and not HHV.  You specifically want to trade with someone who has enough points for your desired room size/view in the season you want who is deeded at HHV.  They can book 12 months out and you can go from there.


----------



## ALF_ENG (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got the 2012 DVC book in the mail and it says I can try to book 24 months out through RCI exchange.  Wow!  How can that be when owners (at all timeshares I'm aware of) can only book 12 months out?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2012)

Most people would consider Aulani FAR too expensive to use as a trader.  It's like depositing a Mercedes in a pool of Chevys - with no guarantee of getting the exchange you want!  These top shelf resort are usually used by the owner or rented for big bucks.  You won't get nearly the value out of it by using it as an exchanger. When you deposit your week with the timeshare company - you can't get it back - even if you can't get an exchange that you want!


----------



## presley (Jan 10, 2012)

ALF_ENG said:


> I just got the 2012 DVC book in the mail and it says I can try to book 24 months out through RCI exchange.  Wow!  How can that be when owners (at all timeshares I'm aware of) can only book 12 months out?



DVC has a totally different agreement with RCI.  When you trade DVC for RCI, you don't need to join RCI.  When you book, you call DVC member services directly.  It is really nothing like what you will read about exchanging with a normal timeshare.


----------



## presley (Jan 10, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Most people would consider Aulani FAR too expensive to use as a trader.  It's like depositing a Mercedes in a pool of Chevys - with no guarantee of getting the exchange you want!  These top shelf resort are usually used by the owner or rented for big bucks.  You won't get nearly the value out of it by using it as an exchanger. Remember, exchanging is like gambling - please don't gamble with this expensive property!



Great post, Denise!  Yes, Aulani is much more costly than other Hawaiin (or pretty much all areas) timeshares.  What you pay in annual dues is probably much, much higher than annual dues at HHV.  That isn't even taking into account the buy in price.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 10, 2012)

To clear things up, a HGVC home resort rental is up to 12 months out for the same unit/view that you own.  That would be for a private exchange, personal use or rental.  Booking further out than that is not permitted.  

A HGVC member can use the following two years worth of points for a larger unit , better view or depositing into RCI.  I deposited my 2013 points into RCI and exchanged into DVC Vero Beach for April 21,2012, a 2BR.  That would technically mean that HGVC would have to free up a 2BR gold season somewhere in their system for a RCI exchange, in 2011, 2012 or 2013.  No guarantee that it is at my home resort in Las Vegas. 

IMO, if a HGVC HHV owner exchanging into RCI (rare), i doubt the HHV week would make it into RCI.  Something in Orlando or Vegas would get deposited instead.

I think a private exchange or rental is best...Aulani is at a major premium !!!


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> IMO, if a HGVC HHV owner exchanging into RCI (rare), i doubt the HHV week would make it into RCI.  Something in Orlando or Vegas would get deposited instead.
> 
> I think a private exchange or rental is best...Aulani is at a major premium !!!



I've traded into HHV via RCI using a So. Cal. timeshare twice in the past 4 years (but each time had to cancel due to family change in plans); and I've seen what looked like a semi-bulk deposit of HHV in RCI on at least one of those occasions.  I don't know if things have changed with RCI availability now. 

To OP:  I would never trade DVC Aulini points for HHV because of the valuation difference.  When you compare needed points for comparable size/week reservation at each resort (via amortized upfront purchase cost + m/f for the points + exchange fee), it just isn't close to an even exchange in my book.  I own DVC points in FL and other less expensive timeshares that exchange via RCI.  Given the significant difference in cost, I would never use my DVC points to trade in RCI.   

But of course some folks don't care about getting roughly equivalent or better exchanges (from cost perspective). You may not have other timeshares in RCI and/or may find it worthwhile/easier to use a formal exchange system and not deal with renting out your points or renting/exchanging with private owner.  Then considering the added cost for such "benefits", trading via RCI may be a fair deal for you.   

If you exchange, make your RCI request as early as you can (like more than a year in advance) with MS so you can get in front of the line.  I know both of my exchanges into HHV were confirmed around 1 1/2+ years in advance of the vacation date.  (The last exchange for a 2BR HHV 12/17/2011 week was confirmed in 2/2010.)  I assume that was due to a deposit of developer weeks into RCI.  Since HHV is not yet sold out (right?), there may be more developer weeks deposited into the system for some period and they could be deposited close to 2 year out.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to TUG  

If you want to stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village on a regular basis in addition to your Aulani stays then I would look into buying points in the Hilton system. http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#search/index (TIP: Buy resale)

However, if you're just looking to visit once in a blue moon then you can use the various options suggested such as RCI exchange, renting and/or private exchange.

Similar to DVC, Hilton controls the deposits into RCI. I expect developer deposits will continue for a long period of time since Hilton is planning to add two new towers to the village and adding another Waikiki location over the next several years. I also expect developer deposits will most likely continue to appear in RCI more than 9 months out (to prevent HGVC owners from exchanging back into HHV) so you have to plan ahead.

Here's a link to some of the HHV bulk sightings on TUG (NOTE: Must be logged in as a TUG member to view).
Sighting for stays in 2012 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146423
Sighting for stays in 2011 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117244
Sighting for stays in 2010 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98728

Good Luck and Congratulations on your Aulani purchase !!


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 10, 2012)

presley said:


> DVC has a totally different agreement with RCI.  When you trade DVC for RCI, *you don't need to join RCI*.  When you book, you call DVC member services directly.  It is really nothing like what you will read about exchanging with a normal timeshare.



actually, you can't join RCI as a DVC owner.  DVC is the RCI member, not you...which is annoying since it would be nice as a DVC owner to have access to RCI getaways/last call rentals.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 10, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Most people would consider Aulani FAR too expensive to use as a trader.  It's like depositing a Mercedes in a pool of Chevys - with no guarantee of getting the exchange you want!  These top shelf resort are usually used by the owner or rented for big bucks.  You won't get nearly the value out of it by using it as an exchanger. When you deposit your week with the timeshare company - you can't get it back - even if you can't get an exchange that you want!



DVC has a different arrangement with RCI.  You don't need to deposit your DVC points when searching or going on a waitlist.  You just need to pay the $95 exchange fee which will be refunded if your reservation doesn't come through.

The two times I checked on exchanging into HHV with DVC points there was no availability but I didn't stay on the wait list very long before changing my mind.

If you do exchange into a HHV resort you can only do it once every four years.  I'm not sure if the 1 in 4 rule is for the whole property or each specific timeshare resort so it may be possible to exchange into Lagoon Tower one year and the Grand Waikikian another year.

To the OP, you probably won't have any problem finding a HHV owner willing to trade for Aulani.  They will be getting the better end of the bargain.  You should trade an Aulani studio or 1bd for a 2br at HHV.


----------



## ALF_ENG (Jan 10, 2012)

*Here's the kicker...*

Thanks so much for all the great info, everyone!

We actually own at the Lagoon tower HHV and have enjoyed HGVC, but my wife is really big on Disney and looking for a change of pace so...here we are.

The IDEA was (based on presentation) we can and will likely stay at Aulani most of the time, since Hawaii is our yearly holiday trip.  BUT on occassion it's nice to change the scenery so I was thinking every 2-3 years it'd be nice to stay in Waikiki at a place we already know we like.

From what I'm gathering, it appears the DVC "rental" market is much more active than the HHV one (because Hilton Hotels gets most of that inventory) so I should probably look to rent Aulani & buy whereever I want with the cash.

FWIW I only have 160 Aulani points, which is a studio.  Selling Lagoon would allow me to make that a 1BR, although I lose my "Gold" and "Elite" statuses by doing so.  I think I'm okay with it though, as I kinda like the diversification.  Or is doing this a big mistake?

Thanks again,
ALF


----------



## presley (Jan 10, 2012)

ALF_ENG said:


> Thanks so much for all the great info, everyone!
> 
> FWIW I only have 160 Aulani points, which is a studio.  Selling Lagoon would allow me to make that a 1BR, although I lose my "Gold" and "Elite" statuses by doing so.  I think I'm okay with it though, as I kinda like the diversification.  Or is doing this a big mistake?
> 
> ...



I don't know what the annual dues are for HHV, but Aulani's are pretty high.  Since you can bank and borrow weeks with  DVC, maybe stick with what you have for now and see how feel about it in a year or two.  

The two locations are so completely different.


----------



## ALF_ENG (Jan 10, 2012)

*Maint Fees*



presley said:


> I don't know what the annual dues are for HHV, but Aulani's are pretty high



Sadly so are HHV.  When I purchased it was around $650/year, which is reasonable. But it's doubled since then so on par with DVC.

Staying on the other side of the island will certainly be a change for us...

Cheers,
ALF


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2012)

> To the OP, you probably won't have any problem finding a HHV owner willing to trade for Aulani.  They will be getting the better end of the bargain.  You should trade an Aulani studio or 1bd for a 2br at HHV.



I'm a DVC owner and a HGVC Owner. 

Call me crazy but there would be no way in hell, I would trade a HHV 2 bedroom for an Aulani studio. I can possibly see a standard 1 bdrm at Aulani for a standard 2 bdrm at HHV.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2012)

> We actually own at the Lagoon tower HHV and have enjoyed HGVC, but my wife is really big on Disney and looking for a change of pace so...here we are.



Ah, you'll have to come and join us on the HGVC forum  



> FWIW I only have 160 Aulani points, which is a studio.  Selling Lagoon would allow me to make that a 1BR, although I lose my "Gold" and "Elite" statuses by doing so.  I think I'm okay with it though, as I kinda like the diversification.  Or is doing this a big mistake?



I would also suggest waiting and seeing how you feel a year or two later.
As previous stated the two locations are so completely different. Aulani might have a different feel once it's totally built out and has fully occupancy.

Plus once you give up HGVC Elite status, you can't get it back unless you  buy directly from the developer. So you'll want to be certain that you really like that location and won't miss being closer to the Honolulu action.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the solution to your problem is to take two week vacations in Hawaii with one week at Aulani and one week at HHV.  :whoopie: 

I would definitely ask on the Hilton board before giving up your Gold status.


----------

